# TTArtisan 11mm Fisheye RF Mount



## JPAZ (Dec 13, 2021)

Thought I'd try this on the R5. Reviews are actually pretty good. As per information I've seen, it is completely manual. No focus "guides" but does do focus peaking. Can see shutter and ISO in EVF but no aperture info on screen. Because the TTARtisan has an RF mount, no adapter needed. The lens is smaller than but feels heavier than the Sigma EF 15mm Fisheye with EF-RF adapter. IQ is decent. On the R5, seems only a little wider (not really 11mm?) than the Sigma Fisheye. Hope to give it a decent trial before deciding keeping it. The price and size make it attractive for something to carry for occasional use. 

Anyone else try this lens?


----------

